# some questions about scamming megabus



## black x thumb (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't do it! I just got out of jail in chicago. Got 3 months for that shit.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 20, 2013)

^ See! This is what happens Larry! This is what happens when you fuck a company in the ass then post about it on the internet/ tell everyone who will listen to you about it...

I mean that sux you got busted for that but i think it serves as a great lesson for people to tighten up them lips.

Although you never said anything about what exactly happened.


----------



## the wizard (Mar 21, 2013)

3 months in chi for that shit. that fucking sucks! i had a friend that tried to do it but they just got kicked off.XTREME


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 22, 2013)

wait, wait, just trying to get a free ride? or more than that?


----------



## travelin (Mar 22, 2013)

dayum, mega is so cheap most runs that why would anyone want to scam em?

three months seems kind of harsh, welcome back to the world!


----------



## Tom Polono (Apr 10, 2013)

Greyhound they would just woop your ass and toss you out the station into the snow and mud


----------



## castler (Jan 3, 2014)

Something don't add up, but I've hopped on megabus out of chicago but made sure they didn't see me.

No one else cares.

Done it in Nashvillw though its a single level greyhound style bus.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Oct 9, 2014)

i heard of some way to photoshop a fake ticket on a phone, or printing out something that looks like a ticket and cutting out some other shit and putting other cut outs over it and taking a pic on your phone (if you have a phone that can do that ) Do people still do that? I knew a couple people who did that and they just showed the bus driver it on their phone for a second and they let them on, I even heard the ticket number can be random so even if they run the number it doesn't say its bull, it just needs to match a certain criteria, I guess, all here-say to me since ive never done it myself. Does anyone know if this is still legit or what? have they caught on to it.?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Having ridden boltbus from Seattle to Portland and back every Friday for a month, I can tell you that would not work. Sure, you can use your phone as a ticket but there's always a QR code they scan. If they can't scan it for some reason they check your name against the list of people that are supposed to be on the bus for that time slot. 

I'm not knocking this thread, but is 20 bucks too much to ask? Seems like a good deal to me. 

I guess if you're trying to get out of town real bad and don't have money you might do this, but megabus doesn't go anywhere you couldn't just hitchhike to.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Oct 17, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> Having ridden boltbus from Seattle to Portland and back every Friday for a month, I can tell you that would not work. Sure, you can use your phone as a ticket but there's always a QR code they scan. If they can't scan it for some reason they check your name against the list of people that are supposed to be on the bus for that time slot.
> 
> I'm not knocking this thread, but is 20 bucks too much to ask? Seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> I guess if you're trying to get out of town real bad and don't have money you might do this, but megabus doesn't go anywhere you couldn't just hitchhike to.


ya I agree, it wasn't for me I was actually just inquiring for a helpless dirtbroke friend who didn't know what the hell she would do , Boltbus works with mega bus? , I took megabus once in NY , and did the, what do you call it, where u don't have a ticket but see if theres any open seats and pay right there, I think that's ten or fifteen bux more when u do it that way and its still cheap!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 18, 2014)

misanthropicrustacian said:


> Boltbus works with mega bus?


boltbus is greyhound's answer to megabus and chinatown buses.


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 25, 2014)

They do not scan the megabus tickets, each megabus ticket is also structured the same way #(#)-####-date-bus#-time of departure so it ends up looking like: #(#)-####-102514-M6A-0800 meaning this bus is probably headed to ATL or chi at 8 AM on the 25th and those numbers in front are the numbers that need to be faked but they print off that sheet before they leave and check to see if they have those numbers on their sheet MOST times. Not always and I have seen some people say "my phone died I cant turn it on but I promise I bought a ticket" (meaning they cant show the email) and that works 50/50 some drivers will tell you tough luck. I have also made my personal trips cheaper by scamming their pay system so for example I am in memphis right now if I had wanted to go to atlanta it would have cost me 40-50 bucks since its a major hub but I bought a ticket to NOLA for 1 dollar for the 28th, in order to save the cost id have bought the nola ticket and just gotten off in atlanta since its the same bus (I have done this lots). It is not hard to edit the tickets in photoshop and put it back on your phone and if they check it claim you bought it that morning and you have no idea what had is going on and insist its their problem, make the purchase price the same as if you had bought it on the fake. If it fails? so what just walk away. These are just some ideas on how to scam it with out just walking on.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 25, 2014)

those are some decent ideas, but i think it's worth noting that with just a little pre-planning you can get the $1 tickets and do a whole mid-west/east coast tour for like 18 bucks.


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 25, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> those are some decent ideas, but i think it's worth noting that with just a little pre-planning you can get the $1 tickets and do a whole mid-west/east coast tour for like 18 bucks.


Sort of, its actually kind of hard to achieve that if you dont want to stay in a place for too long but most tickets will always be under 10 dollars with planning, let me post personal examples that came from lots of planning: http://goput.it/zne6.png but yea that post was just in case anyone *needed* to do whatever to get out  its not that good of a way to travel to begin with. It sucks being on a bus and seeing something you want to explore but no you are stuck on that bus.


----------

